# Mourning



## Guy Bacos (Feb 7, 2010)

I have remixed this piece before but with the mixing knowledge I've acquired in the last few months it makes anything I've done before sound flat. So I'd like to share this version which I'm proud of.

Once VSL releases the full choir it will enhance the choir section here.

Mourning

Comments are appreciated,

Thanks!

Guy


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 8, 2010)

OB.one @ Mon Feb 08 said:


> i think it's my prefered pieces of all the ones you have written :wink:
> 
> I feel much more depth and clarity in this new mix
> 
> ...





Hi Oliver,

Thanks! That's what I was hoping to hear  

I find these kind of pieces the most challenging to mix because you are constantly layering lyrical passages as oppose to percussive elements. 

Yes, I'm only using altiverb, I used Berlin large hall and Sydney opera house.

Cheers!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 8, 2010)

BTW, I started promoting the piece among cellists, and I was excited to see that some excellent cellists are very keen on playing it. Now, next step, sell the idea to conductors...


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 8, 2010)

Very enjoyable piece, i'm listening to it at work in a cafeteria and it sounds very live on the speakers. Very magical composition. The only weak point imho is the solo string slides at the intro, perhaps because they are very exposed and sound kinda pitch bended. But the rest sounds really cool. Good work!

Theo.


----------



## OB.one (Feb 8, 2010)

When a composer from Montreal is mixing using IR's from Sidney and IRs from Berlin ...

You are the Multinational Mixing Man o-[][]-o 

Thanx for the reply !

All the Best

Olivier


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 8, 2010)

OB.one @ Mon Feb 08 said:


> When a composer from Montreal is mixing using IR's from Sidney and IRs from Berlin ...
> 
> You are the Multinational Mixing Man o-[][]-o
> 
> ...



Well I try not to discriminate. :wink:


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 9, 2010)

Spectacular! 

Such a beautiful piece and so expressively played.


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 10, 2010)

Guy, this is definitively one of the best pieces I've listened here so far! 

It would be great to listen to it live, but if you could just record live cello it would be already awesome enough


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Nino and Synergy!


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 10, 2010)

Quite a dramatic one Guy, love it. The cello performances are virtuosic 
But the tune, the tune is at some times a little bit too much for my taste.



> I might tone it down, it's the damn liquor!"



You see, it's all because of bad quality liquor. 
You'll get better results ò–   ÃÒ


----------



## synthetic (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, very nice composition. I agree that live cello player would improve it immensely, though you did a hell of a job with the sample. Buy one a nice bottle of wine and stick a mic on him. 

I love the violin colors at the beginning and towards the end, the whole orchestration is very tasteful. 

The mix seems fine, though VSL strings and Altiverb are always a little cold to me. Perhaps a modulated algorithmic reverb like Eos or the new Lexicon could help. 

I don't know what kind of liquor that Miod Pitny is but it looks awesome. We don't get cool bottles with that kind of character in the States, it's all mass produced stuff.


----------



## Przemek K. (Feb 10, 2010)

> I don't know what kind of liquor that Miod Pitny is but it looks awesome. We don't get cool bottles with that kind of character in the States, it's all mass produced stuff.



Hehe  it's a speciality from Poland. Honey Wine. And yeah, it gets to your head quite easily, especially if you drink it warm.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 10, 2010)

herb has got me on this. Must take it every 3 hours.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 10, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Wed Feb 10 said:


> herb has got me on this. Must take it every 3 hours.


Guy, you know you're drinking too much when the wall switch is turned off and the lights are still on. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, that was daylight drinking. o-[][]-o


----------



## OB.one (Feb 10, 2010)

i see this thread goes in a dangerous direction ... o-[][]-o


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 11, 2010)

Naturally I'm just having fun.


----------

